
Carol Bartz Is Right: Google Does Need to Diversify - mattjung
http://gigaom.com/2010/04/30/carol-bartz-is-right-google-does-need-to-diversify/
======
kimfuh
Aren't they making moves into energy? Though as long as they retain their
dominance in search, they'll be relevant. And profitable. Diversification
should never be forced. I believe that Google will evolve naturally.

